# Henk Westbroek a post about interresting pop of netherland



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay since i like to explore music whiteout language barrier and trying to understand a language that is foreign ,i gues it's exiting and intellectual experience and prove to be truly open minded.

This singer play in Holland heavy instrumental avant noise-rock behemot Gore on the album
voor nu de eeuwigheid.I already talk about these guys you probably know them by now and you want there wrede album but enought said the subject is pop singer..

What are is best album, i heard song on YouTube but they may be not is best i only heard one song that was amazing so far except is vocal onn this Gore e.p publish in 1995 , there supposed to be an unreleased sequel to this album.

But let's stick to Henk Westbroek, from my source he was a mayor of a small town this is all ii know
i dont know if he is a notorious character well know in netherlands or in his homeland.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

He is, not for all the best I may add, loud mouth populist.

Singles who were hits in de Nederlandse Top 40 
Datum van verschijnen Datum van binnenkomst Hoogstepositie Aantalweken Opmerkingen
Waar ze loopt te wandelen 1992 16-5-1992 34 3 
Zou er iets aan te doen zijn 1992 18-7-1992 tip8 - 
Stukken liever / Iedereen 1994 12-11-1994 tip18 - 
Loods me door de storm 1998 28-2-1998 tip2 - 
Zelfs je naam is mooi 1998 25-7-1998 6 33 
De laatste en de eerste 1999 13-3-1999 tip7 - met Nance
Zolang Ik Jou Heb 2014 05-07-2014 tip8 - met Sam Feldt & De Hofnar


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info Pugg i did knew these, i did ain't know Henk was somesort of a jerk


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

deprofundis said:


> But let's stick to Henk Westbroek, from my source he was a mayor of a small town this is all ii know
> i dont know if he is a notorious character well know in netherlands or in his homeland.


He tried to become mayor (unsuccessfully) of Utrecht, the fourth largest city of the Netherlands. His reputation depends on whether you like his political views or not......

He was very successful in the 80s in the Netherlands as singer/driving force of the band Het Goede Doel, including two top5 hits.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

never heard of him so i found this OK


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

To be avoided afaic. Sorry.


----------



## Adamus (Aug 30, 2015)

moeilijk hè https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henk_Westbroek no, he's not a socialist  



'zelfs je naam is mooi'


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I've always appreciated the Dutch. My favorite painter as a child was Bosch,
and even though I've looked at many others since my teen years with an equal 
passion, I really have a fondness for Dutch Renaissance, which in many areas seems
unequaled. The Dutch have also been the greatest preserver of silent film when
most other countries destroyed or neglected such.

There was a lot of good Dutch 60s female singer pop on youtube about 6 years ago, which
is gone now and shows you have you have to save copies of things that can appear and disappear
based on someone's own account.

I realize that not everyone will have a fondness for 60s and 70s pop music.

Here are a few things I found






These are no longer online:

Deedee Pitt _ Laars erop (1967)
Bonjoura "It's Everybody's Day"
Bonjoura "Circus will be in town in time"

I don't have the files on my laptop so I'll update this when I get home.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I would start a new thread about Dutch pop/rock of the 60s and 70s if I were you - I'd post a large number of my faves as well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I was born 1985 so..........


----------

